# Colour of shoes with dress?



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi I was looking for an off topic or not fertility related section but couldn't find one, apologies if you are not allowed to post such. 

Looking to find out what colour of shoes you ladies would wear with a red dress? x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I wear red shoes/sandals as a rule to match handbag! But matching colours can be difficult!!!!!!!!!

Have on occasions when winter matched with black shoes/handbag.


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

I love natural / beige patent heels


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a red dress on at work today (cue much commenting and singing of "lady in red" - I work with idiots!!) and I have on black patent Mary Janes (well I did until I put my sandles on because my feet are cooked!! lol

What kind of dress is it - work/dressy/weddingy?

S x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wore a red dress to a wedding recently and went down the nude shoes and bag route!


----------

